# Franciscan Monks/Jesuit Monks



## Wessik (Oct 9, 2012)

I am toying with a story idea at the moment. Basically, it involves a religious controversy and the political machinations between the franciscans and the Jesuits, with each faction trying to influence the selection of the next pope, during the 11th or 12th century in Europe.

I don't really know much about the proper timescales for this, however. I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge about real life conflicts between the Franciscans and the Jesuits that I could look into? 

Really I just would like an arrow in the proper direction, and would apreciate your help. Thank you!


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 10, 2012)

Try this:

Liberal Jesuits? - Catholic Answers Forums


----------



## Nickleby (Oct 10, 2012)

Wessik said:


> I am toying with a story idea at the moment. Basically, it involves a religious controversy and the political machinations between the franciscans and the Jesuits, with each faction trying to influence the selection of the next pope, during the 11th or 12th century in Europe.



That's going to be tough, because the Jesuits weren't established until the 16th century. You could pick another order, such as the Cistercians, established in 1098, peaked during the next century, practically dissolved in the Reformation. They arguably invented the modern free-market system and (oddly for a group associated with the Church) embraced new technology.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 11, 2012)

These might help!
Taunton, Ethelred L._ History of the Jesuits in England_. Methuen & Co., London, 1901.
*                [url]http://www.reformation.org/jesuits-in-ireland.html*[/URL]


----------



## dolphinlee (Oct 21, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_papacy_(1048–1257)

This might give you some ideas


----------

